# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Wall needs patches covered

## Bonitarepairer

Hello all,  
Should be straightforward, but I am a NEW builder/repairer.  
I have a wall that has holes I need to cover up.  
Can someone please tell me all the materials I need to successfully do this job. Pretty much list what you would use to fix these holes.  
Thank you.

----------


## Cecile

What is the original wall surface material - it looks like some sort of render.

----------


## droog

Being primarily an Australian based forum the construction methods may be different in your location. 
The walls appear to be finished with a render, probably cement based.
Best option would be to visit a local hardware store or post your questions on a more location specific forum.

----------


## r3nov8or

The beauty of a render like that is that you don't need to be perfect. I would use  Turbo Builder's Bog (not sure what's available in USA) and a pointed trowel to work out into the holes.

----------


## Bonitarepairer

> The beauty of a render like that is that you don't need to be perfect. I would use  Turbo Builder's Bog (not sure what's available in USA) and a pointed trowel to work out into the holes.

  Thank you. Yes, it doesn't need to be perfect. Is that all the material/tools I need?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Thank you. Yes, it doesn't need to be perfect. Is that all the material/tools I need?

  Maybe a ladder  :Smilie:

----------

